# First race of the year - in sleet!



## jasenj1 (Feb 2, 2013)

We had our first race of the season this evening. Just after the start it started sleeting! Temperature was in the 40s with a wind chill into the 30s. Brrr! We had 12 boats out, 2/3 of the fleet. Hardy souls! Light rain mixed with occasional sleet the whole race. Wind was only ~5-10kts, so easy sailing. The boat I was on took first. 

Good times.

- Jasen.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

My first race of the year was in January out of the BYC in Marblehead, Massafreakincoldchusetts!


----------



## ravidy (May 19, 2013)

good job!
if you feel like practicing your racing skills - 
try sea-tact . com, you can race with just your smartphone, and it's free. I liked it.


----------

